

Another attack on SSL - willvarfar
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/07/https_sesh_hijack_attack/

======
dumbdumbda
Is this a problem with SSL per se? Or is it something that can only be a
problem if you have enabled Javascript?

This post has been made without using Javascript.

